# How does one obtain an IBEW Tramp Guide?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

owl said:


> Is this a physical paper book, or a website? Thanks in advance.


http://www.onlinetrampguide.com/


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

BBQ said:


> http://www.onlinetrampguide.com/


I saw that site, but it doesn't have info on job prospects.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

http://ibew.org/IBEW/directory/index.asp

http://therichyrichshow.homestead.com/Joblistpg1.html

http://www.roadtechs.com/


----------



## Katrad_tx (Jul 16, 2014)

Another place to check is http://www.trampguide.com


----------

